# GPS locator with anti theft alarm



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

At 20 bucks a month for the service plan, dont thing it'll end up in to many hives.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

You wouldn't put them in every hive.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

$20 bucks a month is pretty cheap if you put one every 50 hives or so. When you have a few hundred colonies stolen it will look very cheap.

I don't use this brand, but we are experimenting with a few like this. We had around 300 hives stolen this past fall, this is the best insurance we could think of.

Aaron Fisher
W. Fisher Bee Farm


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Interesting. I agree, the cost is pretty affordable. Seems like it would need to be hidden in a hive which begs the question how it would operate within a hive environment. The 30 day rechargeable battery life isn't ideal.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

aaron where were your hives taken from pa? where you selling honey ice cream at the farm show this year?


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

You'll need a posse too. Given previous posts, Beesource members might volunteer.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

johnbeejohn said:


> aaron where were your hives taken from pa? where you selling honey ice cream at the farm show this year?


The bees were stolen in south florida during the Brazillian Pepper flow, and yes i managed the Pa State beekeepers Ice Cream stand at the PA state farm show again this year.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

pecan ice cream waffels and honey yummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ames Farm (Jan 21, 2016)

These are low cost and send their location when ever you want. Drop one in a empty feeder in a hive and the battery lasts for 4 months or longer. 

http://www.findmespot.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5&products_id=38


----------



## stasn (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm planning to buy couple of RETRIEVOR's next year: http://www.retrievor.com/

In their original introduction of it on Indiegogo they said this regarding monthly fee's:
"Using satellites orbiting the earth and GSM networks to keep track of your Retrievor is an expensive business, which means there is a $5.79 monthly subscription fee for your first Retrievor. This is charged annually in advance. Additional Retrievor's can be added to your subscription plan for only $4.59 extra per month. Some good news though - As a token of our appreciation, there is NO Activation Fee for Indiegogo contributors!" https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/retrievor-self-charging-gps-tracking#/

So $4-$6 a month is cheaper than the $20/month for Dewalt, but the cost of the Retrievor is not the cheapest: 
Single Retrievor - $229
Two Retrievors - $429
Four Retrievors - $839


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

stasn said:


> I'm planning to buy couple of RETRIEVOR's next year: http://www.retrievor.com/


Off their website:
"*RETRIEVOR is the world's first self-charging GPS track**ing device. "*


You might want to inquire if this is something suited for a semi-stationary application. There may be some motion-activated charging required, which would make it not well-suited for bee hive applications.


----------



## stasn (Apr 7, 2015)

Good point. I will need to find out how long does the tracker hold charge when not in light or motion.

Here is from their Q&A section:
"How do I charge my Retrievor? Retrievor is self-charging through the use of *Solar* and Kinetic motion. For times when your device is stationary and in an environment of low light for long periods, a micro USB cable is included in the box. Attach it to Retrievor and then you can charge it via your computer or by using the adapter that came with your SmartPhone..."


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

How much does it cost a month to track?


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

I am working on a project that may be translatable to this subject. I don't have all of the information I need however so maybe one or two of you could chime in.

1. The biggest thing I am lacking and would help the most is what the arrangement of commercial hives looks like when placed on a site. Is it a bunch on a single pallet with pallets placed in various locations (option A) OR is it single hives placed at various locations (option B).

With either of those options, what is a normal distance apart for the groupings? So how far apart are pallets of individual hives placed at a site?

I am trying to get a general configuration in mind while I am working this up in my mind and on paper.


----------

